# Dubai to Abu dhabi Visa procedure



## monyshah (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi freinds,
I am planning to change my current job which is in one of the Free zones in Dubai to a LLC in Musafa, Abudhabi.

My current company in dubai hadnt given me the family visas & so is the new company in abudhabi gonna do. I made my families visas based on my salary certificates in dubai a year back.

My question is now the new company in abudhabi will give my visa, but what will be procedure for my families visas -
1. will i have to resepend the whole visa expense again.
2. can these visas be directly transfered from dubai to abudhabi based on my individual new company visas,
3. will i need to send my family back to india due to visa change.

Aprreciate if someone can help me out the same.

Thanks


----------



## monyshah (Nov 15, 2012)

can anyone help on this thread.

atleast if someone can give a link where i can find the answers

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Google is your friend (and on a side-note an extremely wealthy company ) , you could have just typed what I typed into Google and come up with most of your answers (which conversely is one of main reasons they are so rich ... ). Links:

Google Search results

How to apply for family dependent wife children visa in Abu Dhabi | Emirates Diary

How to : Apply for Family Visa | Abu Dhabi Living | things you need to know about Abu Dhabi !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

monyshah said:


> Hi freinds,
> I am planning to change my current job which is in one of the Free zones in Dubai to a LLC in Musafa, Abudhabi.
> 
> My current company in dubai hadnt given me the family visas & so is the new company in abudhabi gonna do. I made my families visas based on my salary certificates in dubai a year back.
> ...


Recently did the same thing, and this is my understanding. Answers in blue above. Havent seen the links Saraswat posted


----------



## monyshah (Nov 15, 2012)

My family is in the country and their current visas are cancelled for abu dhabi visa transfer. 

Can anybody suggest the cost of a residence visa if the person in uae within the grace period of one month from the day of cancellation.

What if the grace period of one month is over, will i have to send my family back or can the visa be renewed with an additional fine for the days the visa is late.

If possible kindly suggest the visa renewal charges / fines in numbers


----------



## alexanand07 (Apr 26, 2017)

I changed my job recently my old company visa was Dubai, and my current company visa is abu dhabi, I joined on my new job almost 45 days before and my visa medical had done a month ago, but still my visa is not stamped.

And whenever I check with my PRO they are telling that its still in immigration. before joining in this new company they provide me Entry permit temporary visa, I just want to know how long it will take to stamp visa in immigration, because I need to go on emergency leave, kindly advice..


----------

